# ....looks like I have pissed off the handymen on Craigslist



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Any Season said:


> Not sure if that sends the best message man. It's kinda like homeowner's already know that stuff even if they don't admit it, but for you to say it shows weakness to some even if that isn't the case.


The funny part is, I ran a similar ad 4 months ago, and sold a window job from it.


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

Patrick said:


> The funny part is, I ran a similar ad 4 months ago, and sold a window job from it.


 

I have tried similiar approaches in the past with our advertising and recieved very little interest....... Nice to see you had better luck. The fact is most people on C.L. looking for a contractor do not care about quality, and a lot of contractors are playing right into there hands and accomodating their budget with cuttung corners and cheap material.


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

kevjob said:


> :clap: saw an ad today handyman remodeler will beat any bids on any project by 10% his list includes
> 
> rebuilding car engines
> 
> ...


 



.....how much to remodel my engine? :laughing:


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

A.W.Davis said:


> I have tried similiar approaches in the past with our advertising and recieved very little interest....... Nice to see you had better luck. The fact is most people on C.L. looking for a contractor do not care about quality, and a lot of contractors are playing right into there hands and accomodating their budget with cuttung corners and cheap material.


People care about relationships too. I don't want someone who sounds like he has a chip on his shoulder in my house. Given the choice between a nice guy who does good work, and an a-hole that does good work, who would you choose to give your money too?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Chris G said:


> People care about relationships too. I don't want someone who sounds like he has a chip on his shoulder in my house. Given the choice between a nice guy who does good work, and an a-hole that does good work, who would you choose to give your money too?


There is a difference between chip on the shoulder and confidence, and conveying to the customer that you are the best. Whether or not you really are, isn't the point. I am young, I started out with no portfolio, no references, no crew. I walked into my first few estimates, and I talked like I had been in business for 30 years. I still remember the first BIG job that I got, and afterwards finding out that they chose me over the two really really great companies that work in my area.


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

Chris G said:


> People care about relationships too. I don't want someone who sounds like he has a chip on his shoulder in my house. Given the choice between a nice guy who does good work, and an a-hole that does good work, who would you choose to give your money too?


Good point.....as a homeowners perspective, I would much rather have an honest, normal, family orientated contractor (such as myself) in my house doing a remodel. 

One key element with our company is we like to see ourselves through the eyes of the homeowner on how they would percieve us. This is a whole other topic though.

Sometimes personal touch,friendliness,dedication to a job well done and most importantly.....communication with people, will take you a long way!


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

JBBS said:


> Don't worry, I stole your George W .gif


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Patrick said:


> There is a difference between chip on the shoulder and confidence, and conveying to the customer that you are the best. Whether or not you really are, isn't the point. I am young, I started out with no portfolio, no references, no crew. I walked into my first few estimates, and I talked like I had been in business for 30 years. I still remember the first BIG job that I got, and afterwards finding out that they chose me over the two really really great companies that work in my area.


There's nothing wrong with talking like that around here. You are around peers, and we understand where you are coming from. But the average consumer doesn't. And they don't want to hear about how difficult your job is. If we speak to our customers the way we speak to each other, we would sound like we don't have control of of our business, or we are angry, or we are...whatever. Even if it isn't the reality, it will be the perception. Anyhow, I am obviously not attacking your abilities, hope you know that.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

I understand where your comming from Chris, but here is a case study for you. Last week while perusing CL, I came across an ad that read something along the lines of 
"we are selling our house, my husband tried installing cedar shakes and gave up. We are looking for someone to finish the job and hopefully not cost too much, maybe someone out of work, looking for some extra money"

I replied the following via e-mail:

Hi, I am a Registered/Lic Insured Siding Contractor, both liability and workmen's comp. We specialize in vinyl siding, However I started out siding shake houses on Cape Cod and I am very well versed in the techniques used to ensure a perfect finished product. 

We do not gennerally do work off of Craigslist, I just happened to see the ad. I would be more than happy to give you an price, *however I will tell you if you are looking for the cheapest price, as many of the people on here are, I am not the contractor for you.* I believe our pricing is fair, affordable, and represents the high quality of work, and the overhead associated with running a legitimate business. And the fact that we will still be in business ten plus years from now.

If you require references, I do not give out names and telephone numbers. I do however give out lists of the last 30 houses we have sided. And you are more than welcome to take a look at them, and knock on the door if you so choose. We will also be in Belchertown in a few weeks siding a house on main street. 

If you are interested, Feel free to e-mail me or give me a call. If you check out our website I believe there is a picture in the photo gallery of a small shake job that we did. Your walk out basement is no problem at all, we have all of the proper staging equipment to get the job done properly and safely. Please do not hire anyone that says they are going to do the job from a ladder, We utilize Aluminum pump jacks and walk planks. 

She then replied:

"Patrick - thanks for the reply to my craigslist post. I was hoping I could connect with a legit business rather than the "Handy Man" often advertised.

anyway, I am sending a couple of pictures taken this morning of the one un-sided portion of our cape. (the full shed dormer is sided - winter closed in before we could get to the west side.)

I would love an estimate, and perhaps a general time frame for work. I am not sure I mentioned in my post but the house needs to be sold, so the sooner the better.

thank you for your candid warnings about guys with ladders - so true!

look forward to talking with you"

Long story short, I just sold the job this past weekend, at twice my normal labor price, as i am pretty booked and didn't care if i got the job or not.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Patrick said:


> Long story short, I just sold the job this past weekend, at twice my normal labor price, as i am pretty booked and didn't care if i got the job or not.


Yeah Baby!!!!!


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

those that can see value usually end up being our best customers the ones who have the attitude that they could do it but they don't have the time etc... are the onse who cannot be sold on value just the lowest price and like every thing else you get what you pay for. 

excellent job patrick


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

kevjob said:


> those that can see value usually end up being our best customers the ones who have the attitude that they could do it but they don't have the time etc... are the onse who cannot be sold on value just the lowest price and like every thing else you get what you pay for.
> 
> excellent job patrick


I think what sealed the deal was when the smile on his face faded when I asked why the courses didnt match up at the corners, or the windows :shutup: When I told him how close I like to be he looked at me like I was god. I guess maybe some DIY's are good customers. Its a fine line though


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Way to go Patrick:thumbsup: Good for you!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Jason W said:


> Way to go Patrick:thumbsup: Good for you!


Thanks Jason, I am actually looking forward to working with real wood for a couple days. And there is nothing better than the smell of cedar shakes


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

Patrick said:


> Long story short, I just sold the job this past weekend, at twice my normal labor price, as i am pretty booked and didn't care if i got the job or not.


:notworthy As somebody who often loses jobs to hacks, I applaud you Patrick. You handled this situation perfectly. You da man!!!! :notworthy


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Good one Patrick!


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:blink:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

:gun_bandana:


----------



## kjm_rebuild (Sep 16, 2009)

Make sure to repost his reply to all his future customers to see what type of person they are hiring.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

kjm_rebuild said:


> Make sure to repost his reply to all his future customers to see what type of person they are hiring.


What type is that? The kind who bids jobs accordingly, PITA factors, distance, how busy they are etc...? That type?


----------



## SPCarpentry (Feb 12, 2007)

J F said:


> You guys do get the man code, right? "boss"=fiance..???....soon to be wife...you guys are killin' me...
> 
> J


 
You know it's more Honorable if we kill you instead of the bride to be :clap: How soon is the date?


----------



## sprinklertech (Sep 15, 2009)

Reading the craigslist stuff I am happy we are has regulated as we are.


----------



## trptman (Mar 26, 2007)

pssst. 
you guys did notice that this thread was from 2008 didnt you? 
I don't think that craigslist guy is going to be around at this point


----------

